# Question About Surround Sound



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm new to surround sound and I'm thinking of purchasing an inexpensive HITB with 5.1 surround. There are of course coax and optical inputs, but my wireless audio only has RCA and 3.5mm outputs so those are my only options. Will I still be able to get surround sound? The audio will be coming from my computer.

Whether or not it's awesome surround sound, I could care less at the moment. I just want to know if it will actually be surround. I'm not sure how this stuff works seeing as how RCA is analog left and right. I think 3.5mm is too, but even if it's not, I don't think I have that input on the system I'm considering.

I'd appreciate any help anyone can give. Thanks. 

P.S. System is the Pioneer HTS-GS1...I dont have an XBOX, but it should handle my movies from the puter in a small room.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

powder21 said:


> I'm new to surround sound and I'm thinking of purchasing an inexpensive HITB with 5.1 surround. There are of course coax and optical inputs, but my wireless audio only has RCA and 3.5mm outputs so those are my only options. Will I still be able to get surround sound? The audio will be coming from my computer.


What is on those outputs? Can they and your computer send DolbyDigital and/or dts? If they only analog, you cannot get real surround. 

Kal


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Check your computer doc very carefully to see if it has a S/PDIF coax digital audio output capacity. Some do with a header on the motherboard that just needs a cable to a RCA jack. Or some computer soundcards have a S/PDIF, multipurposed with analog audio, on one of the 3.5 mm minijacks.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not sure where the "wireless audio" is coming from. Is this coming from your computer that you want to hook up to the HTIB?

If that's the case, I don't think you can get Dolby Digital or DTS from it -- both formats require either the optical or coax to get either audio codec.

Hope this answers what you were asking.

JCD


----------



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes, it will be coming from my computer. I use the Logitech Wireless Audio for PC. Thank you for letting me know. So I can't get the Dolby Digital and stuff like that, so does that mean that I won't get any kind of surround when playing an AVI file that has 5.1 AC3 sound? Please clarify if you can. Thanks.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

This looks to be a PC soundcard connected to a PC USB port. At the wireless receiving end it connects to an AVR with only an analog RCA stereo connection. You will never get 5.1 surround sound from this. I would expect it to downmix a DD (AC-3) or DTS 5.1chan surround sound source to stereo.

http://reviews.cnet.com/pc-speakers/logitech-wireless-music-system/4507-3179_7-31631888.html


> Manufacturer: Logitech Inc. Part number: 9804140403 General
> Enclosure Color Black Connections
> Connector Type USB 2.0, *Stereo RCA, 3.5 mm Stereo* mini Miscellaneous
> Cables Included *Stereo RCA cable *Included Accessories USB music transmitter for PC, Remote control Remote Control Standard remote control - infrared


----------



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks. If I do hook up the HITB that I was looking at, will I still get sound out of all of the speakers? Basically, will it at least sound better than simply having a two speaker stereo setup? Thanks again.


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Technically yes, when using Dolby ProLogic II, you will get simulated surround sound from all 5.1 speakers when using a stereo input. Will it sound better than a stereo? After looking at this HTIB, I'd say it depends on the stereo you are using. I believe you can buy A LOT better HTIB for 300$ than this..

Also, what kind of sound card is in your computer and do you absolutely need to use this wireless link. If your HTIB and computer are in the same room, can't you use physical wires for connection. If your sound card is capable of outputing digital audio and you use a physical connection, you will get true 5.1 surround sound.


----------



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the replies...I just noticed a couple that I did not respond to because I didn't realize they were there.

OK...The HITB I'm referring to has basically been discontinued and I can get a new (in retail box not refurbed) one for about $125 including shipping which I think is worth it. I've still got a few days to make a decision.

In regards the last post. I have an old Sound Blaster Extigy. Come to think of it...It has 3 mini jack outputs, labeled front, rear, and subwoofer. I currently use the one labeled front to connect to my powered speaker system for the puter (which does have a subwoofer but ther's no separate connection for it). There's a connection labeled "digital out" which looks like a mini jack, but when I try to connect my speakers to it, the fit is pretty tight and I get nothing but static so I'm thinking it might not be a 3.5mm jack. There is a jack labeled spdif, but it's spdif in not out.

If I connected the digital out to the HITB, would it give me true surround? If so, what cable do I use? Also, my logitech wireless audio does have a mini jack output as well as the standard RCA. Could this be digital? The other thing that concerns me is the specs for the connector types on the HITB. Here's what the specs say...

"1 x Digital audio input (coaxial) ( RCA phono ), 2 x Digital audio input (optical), 1 x Audio line-in ( RCA phono x 2 ), 2 x Remote control ( Mini-phone 3.5 mm ), 6 x Surround speakers output, 1 x Microphone ( Mini-phone 3.5 mm ), 1 x FM antenna, 1 x AM antenna ( Click-fit x 2 )". The mini jacks it mentions don't sound like audio inputs to me (except for the mic of course).

Please let me know what you guys think. There's still a few days left on the auction. Thanks again for all your help.

P.S. "Will it sound better than a stereo? After looking at this HTIB, I'd say it depends on the stereo you are using."... The one I'm looking at prolly isn't all that great, but the one I have is a ten year old Sony HiFi. It delivers but it's outdated.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

powder21 said:


> ... I have an old Sound Blaster Extigy. Come to think of it...It has 3 mini jack outputs, labeled front, rear, and subwoofer. I currently use the one labeled front to connect to my powered speaker system for the puter (which does have a subwoofer but ther's no separate connection for it). There's a connection labeled "digital out" which looks like a mini jack, but when I try to connect my speakers to it, the fit is pretty tight and I get nothing but static so I'm thinking it might not be a 3.5mm jack. There is a jack labeled spdif, but it's spdif in not out.
> 
> If I connected the digital out to the HITB, would it give me true surround? If so, what cable do I use? Also, my logitech wireless audio does have a mini jack output as well as the standard RCA. Could this be digital? The other thing that concerns me is the specs for the connector types on the HITB. Here's what the specs say...
> 
> P.S. "Will it sound better than a stereo? After looking at this HTIB, I'd say it depends on the stereo you are using."... The one I'm looking at prolly isn't all that great, but the one I have is worse and ten years old.


Is this the soundcard you have??? ... http://media.gear.ign.com/media/430/430445/img_1466203.html

If it is, you can see in the front that you have Optical in and out ... you can connect from optical out on soundcard to the HTIB optical in and it will work; use a Tosslink cable (http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...cable&lp=2&type=product&cp=1&id=1181832399952) they're cheap at Circuit City :bigsmile:

I saw the picture of the back of soundcard ... I think it uses a coaxial cable not 3.5mm (coaxial is similar to RCA) but they work different :yes:

Have you take a look at Best Buy for open box items??? ... I'm always on the look for good deals and I've found some at Rancho Cucamonga, Montclair and Ontario :bigsmile:

Have you seen this ... http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...p=+currentprice+skuid&sc=audioSP&id=pcat17080 ... I found a Sony 5.1 for $125 it was the floor model.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Ryan, I agree with David that you should try using the optical (Toslink) out from the Extigy to the HTIB optical input (get a simple optical Toslink cable from Walmart, Radio Shack, etc.

You could use a mono minijack plug to RCA cable with the back Extigy "DIGITAL OUT" to a HTIB DIGITAL INPUT (aka SPDIF). I have seen such cables at Radio Shack. But likely using the optical (Toslink) connect will be easiest to get the cable.


----------



## powder21 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for your replies. I totally didn't even notice the optical connections from the front of the sound card. Thanks for pointing it out David.

Also, to Bob. I have used a mini jack to RCA cable before to connect to my current setup before I bought the wireless. It sucks that it's going to be money down the drain. Is there any way that the mini jack out on the wireless is digital or are mini jacks simply analog? Here's a link to what I have... http://www.everythingusb.com/logitech_wireless_music_system_for_pc.html
There's a couple pics.

But for now, it appears that this may be all for not. I've got some medical expenses that may keep me from purchasing the system. Maybe not though.

Down to pure curiosity, I would like to know what connection that "digital out" is since it does not seem to be a mini jack. Now that I look closer, it's a bit smaller. Here's a picture (courtesy of the link posted by David)...
http://gearmedia.ign.com/gear/image/creative_extigy_review_fandr_big.jpg


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

I believe that would be a mini optical.

http://creativemac.digitalmedianet.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=47126

You shouldn't have to worry about that since you have a standard toslink on the front side.


----------

